# Does anyone trim the hair under the eyes?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi!

I have 2 puppies right now, 13 weeks old. They are tear-staining considerably, and I expect them to for awhile with all the teething.
I give them the yoghurt and I will start adding the buttermilk powder soon, _I am assuming that pups can have the buttermilk powder?_

I was planning on growing out all the hair on the face. At the vets, he commented that he likes to see the hair under the eyes trimmed on Maltese.
I had heard that cutting it means that it will poke the Malt in the eye. :blink: 

*So, I am wondering if anyone cuts the hair under the eye at all???*

I have done this (trimming the facial hair) previously with a male when he was kept in a puppy cut. But I am keen to grow out my girls. I could still grow them out and just trim under the eyes or would that look peculiar?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's really up to you -- if you do trim the hair under the eyes you will need to continue to trim it regularly or it may poke them in the eyes. If you grow it out, it won't. I trim just the corners of the eyes and neither London nor Preston have ever been poked in the eye from their hair by their eyes. In fact, the only times they've been poked in the eye is from their muzzle hair. I don't think it will look strange if you keep them in full coat but trim just the inner eye corners.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 18 2009, 12:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852496


> It's really up to you -- if you do trim the hair under the eyes you will need to continue to trim it regularly or it may poke them in the eyes. If you grow it out, it won't. *I trim just the corners of the eyes* and neither London nor Preston have ever been poked in the eye from their hair by their eyes. In fact, the only times they've been poked in the eye is from their muzzle hair. I don't think it will look strange if you keep them in full coat but trim just the inner eye corners.[/B]


Thanks Lisa!  
That does sound good...And your reply reminds me not to get too scissor happy! Like how you mentioned: JUST the corner of the eye, that sounds really reasonable. I could trim a little and see how it is because if it doesn't "work" it's not like they have a ton of length to regrow at this point. I guess now should be my experimentation stage!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same problem right now, poor Lola has her hair sticking straight up from her muzzle going in her eyes. I just keep dampening it a little and pressing it down, but nothing really works well. I tried to gel it down once but then realized when it went back up then the gelled hair would poke in her eyes :shocked: much worse  and if I cut it I am right back where I started.  My vet suggested cutting it too.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't trim the hair under the eyes I trim the very inside part of the eye. That is what I was taught by my breeder if I wanted to keep a clean face.
Dee


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd wait to get advice from those that have theirs in full coat. They've got all kinds of tricks during that "growing out" phase.

Mine are in puppy cuts so I trim the hair all around the eyes every few weeks.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I'M not to sure if triming helps ?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't do any trimming on mine...it's just going to be a pain while it grows out. But puppy hair grows much faster than if you cut it and want it to grow later..then it seems to take forever. I used Petsilk topknot gel to help train it to lay down while it was growing out an that seemed to help some. Eventually it just gets long enough to lay down. So far as staining goes...that's up to you. If you feel like you need to cut stains off and start over in an area then you can..just takes time for the hair to grow back.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 18 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852555


> I have the same problem right now, poor Lola has her hair sticking straight up from her muzzle going in her eyes. I just keep dampening it a little and pressing it down, but nothing really works well. I tried to gel it down once but then realized when it went back up then the gelled hair would poke in her eyes :shocked: much worse  and if I cut it I am right back where I started. My vet suggested cutting it too.[/B]


Lola is so adorable! 
Yes, I was surprised too that the vet said that he "like to see the hair trimmed around the eyes on Maltese."


QUOTE (1malt4me @ Nov 18 2009, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852557


> I don't trim the hair under the eyes I trim the very inside part of the eye. That is what I was taught by my breeder if I wanted to keep a clean face.
> Dee[/B]


Thanks Dee!  


QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 18 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852562


> I'd wait to get advice from those that have theirs in full coat. They've got all kinds of tricks during that "growing out" phase.
> 
> Mine are in puppy cuts so I trim the hair all around the eyes every few weeks.[/B]


Yes, I'd be curious for sure about those with Malts in full coats. I am assuming that they either have Malts with less staining or they lighten it. I wonder if anyone with a Malt in full coat trims a bit in the corner? I doubt it but I'm not sure. I was planning on not cutting anything (paw pad & butt excepted!)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 18 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852581


> I'M not to sure if triming helps ?[/B]


Yes, exactly, even if it is trimmed, the hair under that would stain anyways...???
It would probably be a vicious cycle of hair trimming.


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 18 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852609


> I don't do any trimming on mine...it's just going to be a pain while it grows out. But puppy hair grows much faster than if you cut it and want it to grow later..then it seems to take forever. I used Petsilk topknot gel to help train it to lay down while it was growing out an that seemed to help some. Eventually it just gets long enough to lay down. So far as staining goes...that's up to you. If you feel like you need to cut stains off and start over in an area then you can..just takes time for the hair to grow back.[/B]


Thanks for the recommendation, your Furbabies are beautiful! Love all their outfits! I have ordered some Petsil topknot gel from Petedge. I like your suggestion to gel a bit to help get it out of their eyes. That is a good point that you said that eventually it will get long enough to be weighted down a bit. I am prob silly for even thinking about trimming it (as this is usually such a frusterating thing with adult dogs at the groomers: not to touch the hair on the face)
I guess it's just the initial puppy stage to go through... 

Maybe some B&L eyewash?


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

My Percy is in full coat and I have never cut the hair under the eyes. I do trim a tiny piece that I call the 'wick' out of the corner of his eyes. If you just wait it out, the hair will grow. That puppy stage hair around the eyes actually bothers us more than it bothers the dogs. I never even put a topnot up until he was 6 months, per the advice of my show breeder. Thankfully, he has no tear stain issues. I'd post his picture, but I don't know how. 

Diane


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally don't cut them because I like to see my baby's big huge eyes more! See example of how LJSquishy cuts her malties eyes(aren't they just adorable!), and here's a pic of my Gigi's eyes:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49382&hl=


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I trim the very corners of Izzy's eyes but she's in a puppy cut. I never had the patience to make it through the growing out process...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (MyMalt @ Nov 18 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852669


> My Percy is in full coat and I have never cut the hair under the eyes. I do trim a tiny piece that I call the 'wick' out of the corner of his eyes. If you just wait it out, the hair will grow. That puppy stage hair around the eyes actually bothers us more than it bothers the dogs. I never even put a topnot up until he was 6 months, per the advice of my show breeder. Thankfully, he has no tear stain issues. I'd post his picture, but I don't know how.
> 
> Diane[/B]


Hi Diane! And Welcome! :welcometosm: 
There is a "Help" section here at SM where you can learn some computer stuff.
That's how I learned because I had no idea how, too!
Then you can post soem Percy pics! :chili: 
I wonder why the breeder said no topknot before six months? Does it hinder hair growth?



QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 18 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852706


> I personally don't cut them because I like to see my baby's big huge eyes more! See example of how LJSquishy cuts her malties eyes(aren't they just adorable!), and here's a pic of my Gigi's eyes:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49382&hl=
> 
> ...


Thanks Briana!
I LOVE that pic of Gigi! She does have AMAZING eyes! Wow!
I looked at the link to London & Prestons pics, very cute!


QUOTE (WoofLife @ Nov 18 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852741


> I trim the very corners of Izzy's eyes but she's in a puppy cut. I never had the patience to make it through the growing out process...[/B]


Izzy looks so sweet in her puppy-cut! :yes:


----------

